# IVF REFERRAL



## RIGGSRY (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi everyone. New to this game, so bear with me.

TTC for 18 months. Me aged 29 and DH aged 36. Just been on clomid for 3 months but no luck. Blood tests revealed that i only ovulated once. DH has "abnormal" sperm and consultant has just referred us for IVF.

Dont know whether to go private, as we have just enough put away to pay £3000 that it reputedly cost, or to give the NHS a go. (Liverpool Womens Hospital)

Has anyone else been in this dilemma. Were thinking pay private and then if fails go NHS or go NHS and if fails, then shell out for private.

Where would anyone recommend for private in North West. Also, ive heard bad reports of Liverpool Womens.

Finally, how long can one cycle of IVF take on NHS, from first referral to end etc etc.

Hope someone can help, as we feel cornered, with no one to turn to.

This site is a great help!!!!


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hiya
I know what its like as I'm just about to undergo my 1st IVf treatment as well.  There is a heck of a lot of info published by all the clinics about their success rates.  To be honest the way I look at it is - a couple who have no fertility issues have about a 20% chance of getting pg in any given month anyway.  I'm going to a clinic in London which has one of the lowest success rates of all - thats because they treat some of the most difficult cases.  So, a lot needs to be taken into account when looking for a clinic and their claimed success rates.  You will always find somebody who doesn't like a particular hospital, much like looking for schools for children.  There are always people who say "oh, I wouldn't send my child to this or that school".
Why don't you give your clinic a call and ask them to send you out their info. pack and some others as welland hopefully they will include what their "live birth rate" is.  But also take into account there is a period of a few weeks when you'll need to go to have blood work and scans done very regularlywhile undergoing treatment. So with travel time and inconvenience also needs to be considered.

I already have a dd age 4 years who was conceived really quickly and I'm over 40 years and don't quality for a free treatment.  The downside with NHS treatment are the waiting and waiting.  Again ring your clinic and ask them how long is their NSH waiting list is so then you can make an informed decision.  Though think if it were me, I'd go for the self funding one for the speed first and then register for the NHS one.  You have age on your side so don't worry! HTH

Shamrock63


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Riggsrey,

You need to check with your PCT to see if they will fund IVF tx if you have a cycle privately first .  Some PCT's will fund one NHS IVF but only if you meet their criteria - it's still a postcode lottery regardless of the NICE policy. 

This criteria can include weight, age and number of previous attempts/children etc.

You also need to ring the clinic and see how long their waiting list is as it does vary considerably.  My area has people waiting up to 4 years for NHS.  The Hospital should have a PAL's service which should be able to help you.

If your DH has abnormal sperm you may need ICSI which is more expensive. It is currently unclear how many PCT's will fund ICSI or just plain IVF.  

Hope that this helps. Good luck!

With warmest regards,


----------



## *Sarah* (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi RIGGSRY,

I have just had my first NHS IVF cycle at Liverpool Womens Hospital (currently on 2ww) and could not fault them at all.

I have PCOS and was originally prescribed clomid for 6 months but didn't ovulate once so I was then referred for IVF. I was added to the NHS waiting list in May 2004 and advised that I was entitled to 2 cycles of IVF and that the waiting list was 4 to 5 months because I live in Sefton (Liverpool residents were longer - approx 12 months at that time, if I remember rightly).

I received a letter at the beginning of Sept, inviting me and DH to an information evening on 22nd Sept. There were approx 15 to 20 other couple there who at reached the top of the list and would all be starting treatment at that time, and we were given a huge info pack each.

Following this, I had to attend for a blood test on D1 of my next period for a blood test and for DH to give in a sample, and then attend an appointment with the consultant to get the results, which was at the end of November.

My results were ok so we were given the go ahead to actually start the IVF treatment on day 23 of my next period, which was 8th Jan. 

The treatment could have underway quicker but my periods are erratic and this held things up. I have been very lucky though, what with living in Sefton, as some NHS waiting lists can be 5 to 6 years.

The Liverpool Womens Hospital website (www.lwh.org.uk) gives some info re IVF, ICSI etc and gives success rates.

Hope this has been of some use to you!  

Sarah xx


----------

